# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  Büyük Sır: Erdoğan, Arınç, Gül Kürtcü Halidi Bağdadi tarikatının müritleridir (bölücü

## anau



----------

